# my hair got fixed!!



## jokers_kick (Jan 18, 2006)

sorry about the cheesy blood haha, my friend had to use me for a photography project.




I'm soooooo happy with it...its so much better than before.


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2006)

You look so adorable and very sexy!!!! I love the new hair!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 18, 2006)

aww you look so cute!! i love the hint of blue too.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 18, 2006)

It's cute.  I like that cut.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 18, 2006)

YAAAAAY! I'm so glad you like it girl! It looks sooo hot on you,like the blue underneath too


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2006)

That cut is pure sex on you! So glad you were able to fix it


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 18, 2006)

LOVE the hair!!  You're making me want to cut mine!!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 18, 2006)

That cut really suits you, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 18, 2006)

See in the end it was for the best! You look HOOOOOTTT!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 18, 2006)

It looks awesome! I'm glad you feel better and are back to your little hottie self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad hair really can make you feel crappy. You look gorgeous doll!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 18, 2006)

wow it looks great! hope your all happy again! lol


----------



## stacey (Jan 18, 2006)

totally you! freakin cute!


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks!! haha its so weirdd to run your hand down your head and then hit your neck...Ihaven't been able to do that in a year and a half.


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome Cut!!!!!!


----------



## iLust (Jan 18, 2006)

This haircut is HOT. I am planning on getting a haircut soon, and want to go short again... I think I'm gonna use your picture as an example, if you don't mind.


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 18, 2006)

Sometimes bad haircuts happen for a reason, and this time it is because your new style is my favorite that I have ever seen you with.  It is so hot!!!  I love it.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2006)

you look fabulous


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 18, 2006)

YES...better!


----------



## melly_x (Jan 18, 2006)

Wowww i love


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't know what it looked like before. But I really like this cut on you! It looks very hot!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 18, 2006)

Love the new hair, it really suits you.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 18, 2006)

It looks soooo much better! Just gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 18, 2006)

really cute cut and the color is beautiful too!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 18, 2006)

that looks so cute! I love the blue, do you do that yourself?  And if so where do you buy your dye, Ive been wanting turqoise/teal when it starts getting warmer :].  I looked at Sallys but they had no permanet  dye in the color i wanted, or they were out?  HMM...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 18, 2006)

i love it!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 19, 2006)

It looks great!  

Just be glad that when you first got it cut, it didn't look like a triangle!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last lady that cut my hair took me right back to 1987 & not in a good way!


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_that looks so cute! I love the blue, do you do that yourself?  And if so where do you buy your dye, Ive been wanting turqoise/teal when it starts getting warmer :].  I looked at Sallys but they had no permanet  dye in the color i wanted, or they were out?  HMM..._

 
thanks! and yep, It's special effects dye in blue velvet. It's temporary, but its the longest lasting temp dye haha. I got it from a local boutique, but it's highly available online. Try they're dye in fishbowl, its a bright turquoise. You need to dye it over bleached hair or it won't show up : /
http://www.angryyoungandpoor.com/sto...idCategory=382
it's available there, and I know amphigory.com has it as well :]


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_It looks great!  

Just be glad that when you first got it cut, it didn't look like a triangle!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last lady that cut my hair took me right back to 1987 & not in a good way!_

 
hahaha hair cuts are usually hit or miss for me! and thanks!


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted! It looks wicked!  8)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_thanks! and yep, It's special effects dye in blue velvet. It's temporary, but its the longest lasting temp dye haha. I got it from a local boutique, but it's highly available online. Try they're dye in fishbowl, its a bright turquoise. You need to dye it over bleached hair or it won't show up : /
http://www.angryyoungandpoor.com/sto...idCategory=382
it's available there, and I know amphigory.com has it as well :]_

 
Thanks so much, I decided to get devilish and pimpin purple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye the way is the color still in your hair?


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Thanks so much, I decided to get devilish and pimpin purple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye the way is the color still in your hair?_

 
yep! I took this yesterday or the day before:


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 2, 2006)

AAAH thats so pretty, I can't wait to get mine


----------

